# Really quiet external filter for 120 gallon tank?



## Ferio (Mar 29, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for a really quiet external filter for my fish tank.

I currently own a Fluval FX6 as some of you may have seen from my other posts, but that one has a really low hum and is vibrating that is really disturbing. I've exchanged the FX6 for a new one already, but again the new unit have that low hum vibration there. The aquarium is standing in my living room, so that low sound is really disturbing as it go through everything. At night I can easily hear it a floor up. I've asked my supplier for another FX6 exchange as from what I've heard the FX6 shouldn't sound like that, but if the third one is the same I give up and will be looking for another. I could make a MDF box with a layer thick 100mm rockwool isolation all around with just two holes in the back for the hoses, but that's going a bit far and only taking up space and it's a really low vibration sound, so chances are it will not be absorbed.

What suggestions do you guys have for me?

Some I may be interested in after reading;

*Eheim Classic 600 (2217) *- Been reading a lot that this one is really quiet, videos on youtube show different resullts, so I'm not sure. Half the price of the FX-6, cleaning is more difficult and the output is far less.
*EHEIM Professional 3e (2076)* - Far more expensive, no media (extra costs) but from what I see it's quiet. No vibrations hum sound like the FX6. Output less than FX-6, but close.
*Eheim Pro 4+ 600 (2275) *- Same price as FX6, half the output but seems it's really quiet

Aquarium is 150x60x60 (approx 118 gallon) and I will probably be holding 25-50 mbuna's , have to read about it a bit more as I don't want it to be overcrowded.

Looking forward to the replies.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the Eheim Classic series filters and from your above choices would probably choose to use 2 Eheim 600 (2217) as they are simple filters, durable and very easy to clean in my experience.

Another choice would be the Eheim Classic 2260 or 2262, a large filter but again, it has been reliable for me. It may not fit under your aquarium stand though so that may be an issue for you.

I'm not a fan of the fancy electronic type filters so can't comment on their use. I'm also not sure what other brands are available to your location but some members use SunSun and similar brands with success.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

You cant expect absolute silent, especially from a big unit like the FX. Eheim 2217 is very quiet, but a pair could very well equal the FX. API and older Rena Filstars are also super quiet. I have an FX6 filtering a 120g, in my bedroom. I find it very quiet. You may be searching for a sound level that's unattainable


----------



## gbin (Jun 11, 2012)

If you can afford it, consider the Fluval G6. I just set up a G3 and am quite impressed with it. The bells and whistles are fun, but the best thing about it by far is that even with the cabinet open and my head right next to the canister, I CAN'T HEAR A THING.

Gerry


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree with Deeda. Either two 2217's or one 2262 .


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Your third fx6 will be the same as the other two you have tried. I too think you are searching for something unattainable. I wish you luck in your search. Keep us posted.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I'm with Deeda. I'm a staunch lover of the Eheim line of products, and a dedicated Eheim classic line user. But, before you go changing filters. What is the filter sitting on, and what is around it. That maybe be part of the reason you're hearing that hum.


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

I run 2 old Eheim 2028's and they are near silent. Good quality equipment. I do like the water change feature on the Fluval FX models though.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I ran my Eheim Profession IIs for about 25 years until they started to leak from the priming buttons. I now use Professional 3s and 4s. Quiet equipment is very important to me since one of my tanks is in my bedroom. The Eheims are so quiet that you can't tell if they are running.


----------

